# Traveling mid September. Need sitter. (Denver)



## themuffs (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm traveling for a week in September from the 16th to the 26th.
I don't know anyone who has a pet hedgehog near me and the people I do know I wouldn't trust very much because they don't have experience or wouldn't do very well.

I'm curious if anyone here would have room watch him? I'd have his own travel cage and food and stuff. 

I would even pay someone.
He's a grumpy guy and usually just naps in his cuddle sac while I do homework but comes out to play at midnight or early am, so wouldn't be too much maintenance. 

Point me in the right direction pleaseee.


----------



## PrincessPricklePants (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi.... I live in Highlands Ranch, CO and have a hedgehog that is 1 1/2 yrs old. We have had her since she was a baby and have lots of experience. Plus I work at a vet hospital that also see exotics. You can email me at [email protected] or call 918-740-6136 if you still need to someone to watch puffins.


----------



## themuffs (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you very much! I'll be emailing you shortly!

=)


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't live any where near you and can't help at all. but I wanted to let you know I absolutely LOVE the name Puffins!


----------

